# Cannondale Synapse help!



## danhowes (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to get a new road bike and have fallen for the alloy Synapse 105, but a little stuck with sizing.
I've been trying all my local stockists so I can get measured up but none of them have any stock!

I'm 5ft 9 (175cm) with an inside leg of 33.5inches (82.5cm)

Is anyone of a similar size and can tell me if the 54cm or 56cm Synapse would be a better size for me?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

No substitute for an actual measure but your in-seam looks like it would match the stand over height if a 58 too.

Check GEO of the link - letter J.

SYNAPSE 5 105


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm 5'10" with a 30-31 inch inseam. I rode a 54cm Synapse alloy a few times and it was just a little small. I have always fit 56 cm road bikes. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Totally agree with what others have suggested that you should have yourself fitted for the best size for your body frame. Getting a bike in the level of the Synapse is a pretty serious investment so having the right size for oneself matters a lot. If fitting is not feasible at this time, then invest in a lot of time going to those Cannondale dealers and try both the 54cm and 56cm. Don't just sit on it nor do a 5-minute loop around the shop. Have the shop guys dial in the precise setting for you on both frames and then see if everything is within your control and comfort. Take it for a serious spin, and if the dealer allows you to do such, keep them on your short list and give them a serious chance to earn your business once you're decided to buy.

So on top of my advice, I'm 5'11" with a 32-in. inseam. My Synapse is 56cm and even after more than 800 miles last year I still think that this bike has been made specifically for me. The crankarm length is stock so depending whether the shorter or the longer arms suit you better, that's another factor to determine together with the bike frame size.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm just under 5'10" with a 31" inseam. My 54 Synapse seems just right for me. Like others advised, try the 54 and 56 and see what feels best to you.


----------



## danhowes (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll see if I can get fitted before I buy (I hadn't even thought about crank arm length!)

Hoping to have a Synapse by the end of the week!


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I have the same bike and am 6-1 with a similiar inseam. I have a 56. It fits me perfect.


----------



## Jeepdude (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup...I am 6' and currently riding a 56.

Feels good to me.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 5'10 with a 30 inch inseam and ride a 54 and I was professionally fit. Other than a shortening of the stem from 110mm to an 80 the bike feels perfect after almost 400 miles.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and ride a 56. You need to as others have said to ride them both and see what you like.


----------



## Seejer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have right at 8,000 miles on my 2010 Synapse 5 alloy, I like it a lot, have ridden 4 organized century rides on it and other than replacing wear items like the chain, tires, brake pads and bar tape it's been as reliable as a framing hammer.

One tip, the stock tektro brakes on my '10 were terrible, but Dura Ace brake pad refills fit in the Tektro pad holders and were a huge improvement in braking performance, I think I paid $24 for the set of 4.

I'm just a shade over 6' tall and on a 58cm, but I honestly think I would fit better on a 56, I ended up swapping the 120mm stem for a 100 and changed out the stock set back seat post with a zero offset post and it fits pretty well, but the changes made the handling seem slightly slower, my advice is to spend some time on a 54 and 56 and don't rush.

The 105 components have proven to be very reliable and easy to tune, the 5700 stuff on the '11 and '12 models is probably even better than the 5600 on my bike.

For long rides and non-competitive events like centuries I don't think you can go wrong with a Synapse...

I'm shopping for a SuperSix now :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm 5'10" with a 31" inseam. I ride both a 54 Six13 and a 56 System Six with 172.5 crank. Feel comfortable on both bikes but like the 56 better due to taller head tube and slightly more upright position (I'm 53) which the Synapse already has. Both bikes were professionally fit with Specialized BG system.


----------

